# Bedroom Furniture Plans



## Lonestar_78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Is there a way to find a complete set of bedroom furniture plans? I have tried every keyword search I can think of, but all the results are pick and choose pieces.

We are buying a new house and my wife wants me to build all the furniture in our bedroom. I have found several things I like, let's say a bed, but then I look for a "matching" dresser and can't find the plans for that.

I know a lot will say "design it yourself". Truth is, I have next to no imagination and I am too new to woodworking to be confident in my design (structurally, I mean) to try and wing it.

Any advice on where to find complete sets of plans?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## JohnEinNJ (Dec 22, 2011)

Many of the woodworking magazines have matching plans over a few months. Here are some links:

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/ (search for bedroom)
http://www.plansnow.com/bedroom.html (you've got to look around a bit to match up the suites)


----------



## junebug (Oct 26, 2011)

the latest edition of woodsmith magazine has a plan for an oak dresser. The article mentions that the next sever issues will all have plans for another piece in the set (bed, nightstand and mirror), Looks fairly easy to build


----------



## Lonestar_78 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you, both. I have looked through the sets I could find. The one in Woodsmith recently, I like, but since the issues come out once every other month, would be too long. Well, I like the dresser that's there, at least. I will keep searching. I was just wondering if there was some "secret" others knew, that I didn't…haha.

Thanks, again!

Chris


----------

